# diamond cut alloy cleaning



## gareth83 (May 24, 2006)

i have a set of powder coated then diamond cut and lacquered alloys which I will be putting on my car next week.

what's the best way to clean them??

I have autoglym alloy wheel cleaner which says it's safe on all lacquered wheels.

should I stick with this or buy what exactly??

these are the wheels:


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

i would only used citrus based wheel cleaner, not one that contains strong acids. something like http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb78-79wash.html


----------



## gareth83 (May 24, 2006)

should i wax them before they go on the car??


----------



## andyollie (Dec 5, 2005)

gareth83 said:


> should i wax them before they go on the car??


lol, yes. as many times as you can. Use a LSP too, megs #21 or simular. then apply wax ontop. Something like Poorboys wheel sealant http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb142wheels.html


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

i only use soapy water on mine , if you do em weekly there shouldnt be any need for any extra cleaners

and yeah load em up with something ...i use collinite on mine


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

I would go with Klasse AIO or Carlack68 (Approved Trader CarSparkle has a good deal on this at the moment) and then follow this up with a few layers of Poorboys Wheel Sealant.

According to Steve at Poorboys, the best way to layer Wheel sealant is to leave 24 hours between layers, he advises to go with two coats for eveness and then wait 24 hours and follow up with another coat.

Carlack68 would be a good base for this.


----------



## gareth83 (May 24, 2006)

andyollie said:


> Use a LSP too, megs #21 or simular. then apply wax ontop. Something like Poorboys wheel sealant http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb142wheels.html


can you explain what a LSP is??

And what is the Poorboys stuff?? An LSP whatever that is or a wax??


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Last
Stage
Product

Usually wax, but some would leave it at sealant.


----------



## gareth83 (May 24, 2006)

would natty's blue do the trick??

do I need to the polish these wheels first as they're unused as yet!


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

You could also have a look through this thread http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/showthread.php?t=6442
For a few different opinions.


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

If you polish first it would make a better base for the sealant/wax.

Natty's would do, but wont last very long on wheels.

Man made sealants would stand up to the heat and extra grime wheels usually get a lot better, Collinite exepted.

You could go with the Klasse twins or AG SRP and EGP, then if you feel the need top with a wheel specific product, or Collinite.

All IMO, of course.


----------



## gareth83 (May 24, 2006)

what is klasse twins??

I don't want to spend too much on these to be honest.

I thought the idea of them being lacquered is to stop dirt getting on the wheel in the first instance??


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Klasse All In One (AIO) and Klasse Sealant Glaze (SG).

Same as Carlack.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

gareth83 said:


> I thought the idea of them being lacquered is to stop dirt getting on the wheel in the first instance??


yeah ...now you need to protect the laquer from the elements


----------



## gareth83 (May 24, 2006)

so I need the Car-Lack 68 systematic care (same as klasse aio) and the Car-Lack 68 Long Life Sealant (Acrylic Wax) (same as klasse sg)???

From carsparkle????

So seen as I need to buy these to seal my wheels do I need a seperate wax on top of this for the wheels or is the SG the wax??

Also for the rest of my car could I go this route then:

Wash
Dry
Clay with QD
AIO
SG
then finish off with Natty's blue????

Or don't I need to use a sealant on the car itself??? 

Cheers


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

Never used the Carlack myself but i believe its the same as Klasse in the order that you mention.

Carsparkle, yes.

SG is a sealant, not a wax, but it can be left as the final coat. Most on here would then top with a wax, usually for looks, as sealant will protect longer anyway. This goes for paintwork and wheels.

As mentioned before, wax wont really stand up to well on wheels.

The order that you mention is correct, exept you dont really need to dry if your going to clay and though i've never used Natty's it does get good reports.


----------



## gareth83 (May 24, 2006)

chris182 said:


> As mentioned before, wax wont really stand up to well on wheels.


so I don't need to apply a wax on the wheels after the SG??

what about Natty's Wheel Sealant or will the SG be enough providing I wash the wheels once a week??


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

You can never have too much protection on wheels.

I would AIO then SG x 2/3 coats or Carlack equivalent, then if you want use Nattys WS if you've already got some.

There isn't much that will protect better than SG, or EPG.

If you do want to try a wax i would suggest Collinite, either 476 or 845, as this will also look pretty good on your paint, and last well.


----------



## gareth83 (May 24, 2006)

i'll just do the AIO and SG first then and see how that goes for a while.

Cheers


----------



## chris182 (Nov 10, 2005)

No probs.


----------

